# is a nanny a goat that's had a kid?



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

So I thought that a nanny was a goat that had already had a kid, but then when I go to craigslist and find "nanny goat for sale doeling" It gets me confused! Any info?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The goat girl said:


> So I thought that a nanny was a goat that had already had a kid, but then when I go to craigslist and find "nanny goat for sale doeling" It gets me confused! Any info?


Some people refer to any female goat a nanny. Others if the goat has freshened it is a nanny. Others still do not like nanny and billy and they are does, doelings, bucks and bucklings.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

The preferred terms are "doeling" for a kid and "doe" for a female over 1 year. 

The term "nanny" does make more sense if it's used to denote a doe that has kidded - since nannies typically feed babies/children.

However, many people just use whatever word comes to mind. So it's always good to double check with the seller on their definition for words - especially on Craigslist!


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks, that makes since.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

when i first got started in goats i was told that nanny was a term that inexperienced herders used. the correct terms were doe and doeling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<&#8230;.nanny was a term that inexperienced herders used.>>>

No, no, no !! The word 'nanny' has apparently been in use since around 1758. It seems to come down to where you live or grew up: billies and nannies or bucks and does. At home I mostly call my Anglo Nubian females 'nanna's' and on occasions, does (as on TGS), while the two males here are billies. However my lot don't mind what they're called just so long as they're not called late for feed time !!

camooweal


----------

